# Review site and help w/ big cartel/coding?



## AustinBoston17 (Mar 19, 2011)

I've been slowly working with the design of my website, and I'm ready for another round of comments, concerns, and criticism. This summer I will have more time to devote to the website so I can attempt to make it look up to par with my competition. One thing I am trying to accomplish with my brand, that I don't feel my competitors do, is to give it the feel of a Clothing Brand as well as a Boston Sports novelty shirt supplier. I like the looks of simple clean websites but I feel mine is too simple. Please check out dirtywatertees.com and shoot me your comments.

I have almost no knowledge of any coding so everything is minimal. One thing I would like to implement on the website is a slider. I found this slider that I have read people use with their big cartel sites. If anyone has any information of what code to enter and where to enter it, that'd be great. Here is the slider website: Nivo Slider - The World's Most Popular jQuery & WordPress Image Slider


Thanks for any help!


----------



## wonubee (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey I like the site. Prices are good. I like the sticker application video.

I would like it if the designs were more organized so that all the stickers were side by side and all of the shirt design images were the same as apposed to some being shirt comps and some being just squares and if all the ones with the red banners were side by side. No big deal just my personal preference.

I like the free shirt for a cool design offer. I think that give aways can get people interested and keep them coming back for more plus you get designs that are dirt cheap.

I like the slider idea too. I think it would be cooler to have your size chart as a clickable link in your item description as apposed to using one of the number things at the bottom of each design. I would also be cool to see some people who are wearing your shirts. Even if it's just friends or your brother hot girlfriend or something like that.

All in all I think your off to a great start.

Here's a link to a pretty cool online class for basic html and CSS it helps me out a ton.
HTML Tutorial


----------



## AustinBoston17 (Mar 19, 2011)

Great ideas!! Thanks a lot. I will definitely get those decals side-by-side! Also, the people wearing my shirts is a great idea. I've had trouble with customers sending in pictures though. I've had plenty of sales but barely any pictures :/ Oh well, maybe they will start coming in. Thanks for the tutorial, I will give it a look!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2009)

Can you use Bray's name without getting a Tom f/n Lawsuit ?


----------



## AustinBoston17 (Mar 19, 2011)

Through my research in and out of these forums I came to the conclusion that I could. His name is not trademarked or anything. Rob Gronkowski has trademarked "Gronk" but Gronkowski is still in the clear to use. Tom Brady is a common name, although it is obvious on which Tom Brady the shirt is referring to. Maybe I'll get a c&d one day, but until then, I'm rolling with it. 

Any comments or suggestions on the site that I can improve on?
Thanks!


----------



## printingray (Apr 4, 2012)

Too much simple, it isn't looking a professional site. Please try to write some content for your site as well try to make shirt categories and then products.


----------



## AustinBoston17 (Mar 19, 2011)

printingray said:


> Too much simple, it isn't looking a professional site. Please try to write some content for your site as well try to make shirt categories and then products.


Thanks, and I agree completely that it is too simple. I've been trying to stay away from hiring someone to help w/ the website but I may have to make that leap. What do you mean by shirt categories? I have a list on the right side of my page that lists the team each shirt goes with, and that's usually how customers navigate the site. 

Thanks again


----------



## printingray (Apr 4, 2012)

AustinBoston17 said:


> Thanks, and I agree completely that it is too simple. I've been trying to stay away from hiring someone to help w/ the website but I may have to make that leap. What do you mean by shirt categories? I have a list on the right side of my page that lists the team each shirt goes with, and that's usually how customers navigate the site.
> 
> Thanks again


Mean you have to make "main catagories" and then "sub categories" with drop down menus. If you want to hire someone to make your site look professional let me know. Shoot a PM to me.


----------

